# can anyone identify these plants



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

found an absolutely gorgeous betta bowl i would like to replicate on a larger scale and love the plants need something inspirational for my work desk that will help me get thru the day










I found a 9w flourescent desk lamp that i will use for lighting and can dose with excel daily any other suggestions for plants is appreciated


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Pogostemon helferi and the grass like plant is probably Utricularia graminifolia based on the scale of things.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats lovely would be great idea for next contest and who can plant the nicest fishbowl . Keep us updated.


----------



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

cypher not be ignorant but is there common names for these and what are there general requirements its easy to make a tank look good for one day but am wondering if they would last in a bowl environment


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It's best to use the scientific names as the problem with using the common names is that sometimes two or three different plants have the same or very similar common names. Otherwise, if you ask for plants using common names, there could be some mix up and you might make the journey to find it's not the plant you want.

Call pet stores up and ask to speak to someone who knows aquarium plants well. I would strongly suggest calling the Menagerie up and talking with Harold. They had some Pogostemon helferi a few weeks ago not sure if its still there. 

Btw, Pogostemon helferi has serveral common names, one of which is 'dowoni' or something like that... Utri. graminifolia... it's not very often seen in the stores in Canada; not sure what it's common name would be.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Agreed. Pogostemon helferi - common name downoi and Utricularia graminifolia - no common name that I know of.


----------



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the info guys its much appreciated and ya now that i think about it i see where u are coming from with the scientific vs common names used to come across that a lot when i was into reptiles lots of name confusion with some of the harder to find species.

Will be sure to start a build thread as i start to develop my bowl


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Greg and Cypher spoke my mind about the plants.
However, the lighting is definitely insufficient. To grow UG and/OR PH you need at least 5w per gallon if it were CFL bulbs. not to mention high CO2. That guy is cheating...it can't be a simple betta bowl, must have co2 dosing somehow, making it rather high tech


----------

